# How long CO takes to grant 189 Visa after you submit your final requested document



## DEEKAYVEE (Jun 12, 2013)

Friends,

I have submitted my final document (my wife PCC) requested by CO on Jun-10. How long it will take CO to grant me Australia Visa?

I am with Adelaide Team02. I am hoping to get it this week.:fingerscrossed:

Please share your experieences.

DKV.

ACS: Nov-24, IELTS:Jan-13, 189 EOI Submitted:Jan-28,Got Invitation:Feb-02,Lodged application:Feb-15, CO Allocated: Apr-10, all PCC submitted (except my wife PCC): Apr-04, Meds Submitted:Apr-20, Wife PCC Submitted:June-10


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

I know a few cases (myself included) who have got grant in a weeks time after submitting final set of documents. So if all goes well you should most probably get it this week or may be next week. Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## DEEKAYVEE (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks zkhan for your good words .

At this moment, I am getting bit nervous as I struggled a lot to collect all of my PCCs (India, US and Australia for me and my wife) specially my wife FBI PCC. FBI has rejected her fingerprints 2-3 times and informed after 4-5 weeks.

I hope to hear the good news soon.

Regards,


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

My two cents. In my experience, CO will take 3 working days for visa grant after receiving the requested documents. If you have couriered them, you may add the days for the courier to reach CO as well.


----------



## DEEKAYVEE (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks!

I am eagerly waiting :fingerscrossed:

I have uploaded the soft copy on eVisa portal and sent it to CO's email ID as well.

Regards,


----------



## compuser (Jul 5, 2013)

DEEKAYVEE said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my final document (my wife PCC) requested by CO on Jun-10. How long it will take CO to grant me Australia Visa?
> 
> ...




Hi Friend
My case is also with Team02.

My timeline for 189 Visa

IELTS: 13-Jan-13; ACS filled: 6-Mar-13; ACS Result: 4-May-13; EOI Submitted:4-May-13; Got Invitation: 6-May-13;Application logged: 14-May-13; Medical Completed: 24-May-13; Indian PCC applied: 24-May-13; Case Officer Assigned: 4-Jun-13; CO asked for Indian PCC; PCC submitted to Case Officer: 14-Jun-13; Visa Grant: No response yet 

Even I have called Immigration office and they have said they have received all documents by 14-Jun-13. If anything is required CO will mail my agent.

No response yet on this.

Anyone who can guide me how much time it may take further from hereon.

Status on ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login is still shown as "In Progress"; nothing has changed.

I think once it will change to Case finalized, a Visa grant will be done.

Can anyone let me know about it ?


----------



## Bruna (Jul 18, 2013)

compuser said:


> Hi Friend
> My case is also with Team02.
> 
> My timeline for 189 Visa
> ...


Hi, have you heard back? Did you get the visa? How long did it take after you submitted the documents on 14 july?


----------



## anamina (Jun 12, 2014)

hi can someone tell me what happens after submitting e visa form 189 ? i have got a receipt but what happens next ? does some one contact you ? and when ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Guys, I was looking at this report (http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub) and I realized that T34 is pretty fast while T33 doesn't have many cases approved yet as per the sheet at least. Any reasons or opinions on this? I am with T33 and hence worried :-(
> 
> In my case (check the timeline in my signature), CO asked for meds and pcc on the day of allocation itself (which I sent on the same day) and it's been more than 10 days since then. I haven't heard from CO. CO hasn't asked for Form 80 either. Just no communication!



T34 at which city (Adelaide, Brisbane ...etc.?)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> T33 at Brisbane and T34 at Brisbane too.


T34 is quite responsive ...... Dunno about T33


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hoping to see if anyone has a similar issue..

CO has mentioned my Ielts is more than 12 months old and he needs proof of the master's degree that I did in the USA (???) or that my bachelors that I did in India is English medium. I'm already assessed by CPA but am a dependent under 189. 
This seems very odd to me - how can Ielts be valid for just 1 year (isn't it two yrs)?? one can't just read/listen/talk/write English for 1-2 months and then forget all about that especially if the scores are all well above 7.5 in each of these... appears quite dumb to me but trying very hard to understand the logic...

I'm not too sure if the CO will be fine with my just furnishing the US degree certificate or if he/she would want me to prove that the medium thought in USA is actually English.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Hoping to see if anyone has a similar issue..
> 
> CO has mentioned my Ielts is more than 12 months old and he needs proof of the master's degree that I did in the USA (???) or that my bachelors that I did in India is English medium. I'm already assessed by CPA but am a dependent under 189.
> This seems very odd to me - how can Ielts be valid for just 1 year (isn't it two yrs)?? one can't just read/listen/talk/write English for 1-2 months and then forget all about that especially if the scores are all well above 7.5 in each of these... appears quite dumb to me but trying very hard to understand the logic...
> ...


Since you are a dependent, you need to prove you have functional English. Therefore, your IELTS certificate "must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing". 

See official information: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## jki81 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I have submitted 190 visa application on 17/Feb/2016,CO (GSM adeleide) has been assigned on 17/Mar/2016 and requested form 80,form 1221 and UAE pcc,all requested documents been submitted through email to CO on 08/Apr/2016.Could anyone please tell me how long it will take to grant visa?

15/02/2016-Eoi submitted,15/02/2016-invitation received,17/02/2016-visa application lodged,17/03/2016-CO assigned,17/04/2016-pending documents requested,08/04/2016-documents sent,visa grant-???


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

jki81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have submitted 190 visa application on 17/Feb/2016,CO (GSM adeleide) has been assigned on 17/Mar/2016 and requested form 80,form 1221 and UAE pcc,all requested documents been submitted through email to CO on 08/Apr/2016.Could anyone please tell me how long it will take to grant visa?
> 
> 15/02/2016-Eoi submitted,15/02/2016-invitation received,17/02/2016-visa application lodged,17/03/2016-CO assigned,17/04/2016-pending documents requested,08/04/2016-documents sent,visa grant-???



Hi mate,

What is the status of your VISA?


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Friends, what is the alternative if one does not have birth certificate?


----------



## jki81 (Apr 19, 2016)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> What is the status of your VISA?


Thanks for asking, It has been granted on 24/05/2016.


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning All,

Trust you could give me a time frame.

EOI Points: 65 (Early Childhood)
2 Adults and 1 Child (South Africa)
Visa Application on 05/10/2016
Medicals 19/10/2016 - Not Referred

How long do you think it will take to hear about our PR from the date of the Medicals. I understand it is dependant on many factors, but just to get an idea?

Thanking you in Advance


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Leonidas1985 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Trust you could give me a time frame.
> 
> ...


I think you'll need a PCC as well.

But there's no telling about time lines. 

My roomie and me both applied on the same dates and uploaded documents in the same time frame. Most docs were same/similar as well.

CO contacted me after 4 weeks for additional detail and contacted him after 6.
Both of us responded on the same date the CO asked and he got his grant the following day. I waited for over 200 days  

All the best


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you for the response. sorry the PCC was sent in at the same time.

Glad you eventually got it.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

w4s33m said:


> I think you'll need a PCC as well.
> 
> But there's no telling about time lines.
> 
> ...


It's bizarre, isn't it? I think this stage of the process is the worst. Which is kind of a shame, because you're over the moon for being invited and then you get to learn that the final stage is essentially completely random. You might get it next week, maybe next year.my oldest is taking it very hard. She wants to know if she should start preparing herself mentally. All I can say is "we'll find out some time in the next year or so". I struggle with that, SHE really struggles. We had to let her know we are trying in case the visa is granted in a week or two.

The process is hard on adults, but on families its heartbreaking.


----------



## coolmaddy (Dec 7, 2016)

*Eddie Malhotra*

Friends,

I submitted my PR application in september 2016 and by october CO asked me for HK PCC for me and my Family.

HK Police, they sent PCC on 1st November directly to Brisbane DIBP(as per their process) and my agent also sent to mail to CO telling about PCC but after that till now, there is no update on my case. 

Persons who have applied for PR in Mid of Nov have been granted visa. I am very tensed. Normally, how much time does it take.

Please suggest


----------



## teenasarun (Jul 13, 2016)

*Too much wait after submitting all documents*

Hi All,

I really need some advice from you since I am a bit worried about my visa application.

I am the primary applicant and I was pregnant at the time of submission of Visa application (13 oct 2016). Soon after apllication submission, I submitted the Change of Circumstance to DIBP saying my baby is due in Nov 2016. I was advised by the case officer to submit PCCs and Medicals for me & my husband and we submitted the same by Dec 2016. After my baby was born, we were advised by the CO to submit the birth certificate and passport of the baby and we submitted it within the specified time. In Feb 2017 CO advised us to do baby's medicals as well. Baby's medicals were submitted on 18th Feb. That was the last document requested by the CO. its already 3 months after submission of final documents but still we have not received any communication from DIBP. 

Our application was going smooth and we were very hopeful after receiving the invitation from DIBP for submitting the application. But now we are in panic. Can anyone tell us if there is anything to worry?


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

teenasarun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really need some advice from you since I am a bit worried about my visa application.
> 
> ...



Hi,teen

what is your visa status? Did you got your visa grant? I am also wating my visa grant after my new baby medical complete. This long waiting is really frustration. Please let me know your experience. Have you contact the DIBP after submission of final documents.

thank you
Manoh


----------



## Saab2212 (Sep 6, 2017)

CO asked for PCC on 9 nov 2017 and I submit that on 16 Nov.
Hasn’t heard anything from them till now


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

Saab2212 said:


> CO asked for PCC on 9 nov 2017 and I submit that on 16 Nov.
> Hasn’t heard anything from them till now


Hi, 

Did you get the grant? How much time does it usually takes after submitting the document requested by CO?

Any idea. Appreciate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

teenasarun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really need some advice from you since I am a bit worried about my visa application.
> 
> ...


----------

